# Furnace is not working properly



## maryt (Oct 2, 2011)

Have an older hydro flame DC 8232. replaced board with Dinasour board about 3 years ago. Also motor was replaced 4 years ago and runs smooth and fast. Has been working great. Typically May use furnace in April and Oct if I am close to my "permanant camp", very little off season use. Just replaced old converter with Intelli power 9245. Also pulled furnace to clean burner tube. 

Problem seemed to start a few days later although it ran well for the first 2 days.

So... Sometimes furnace fires up (but there is a loud WOOF sound). Sometimes barely lights up and I can see the flame slowly peter out through the dime sized window at the ignitor (always ignites on second spark in this case). Sometimes it will not ignite at all. Any ideas??


----------

